# Sam Rayburn Tournament



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam Rayburn
 Bowfishing Tournament 

June 7 . 2008
 8pm till 3am 

 Launch:
 Jackson Hill Boat Ramp

 Entry: $60 per team
payout
most fish - 60% of pot
Big 5 by Weigth - 40% of pot

$ 10 Big Fish (optional)
 Payout:
 100% of pot
Airboats and Fanboats Allowed

 for more info call Jeremy: 936-556-1865


----------

